# Lost my boy Tanner, my best friend



## TannersDad (Nov 7, 2013)

Oct 17, 2005 - Nov 2, 2013 

Tanner was my best friend. He was always by my side and was always watching me. From the moment he was a pup to his last breath he was my best friend. He had such gentle eyes and not a mean bone in his body. Ugh. 

I cry every single day and am a wreck. Guilt, anger, regret, sadness, etc. Today is my first day alone at home on my day off. So hard.

Last Saturday I came home from work early and went downstairs to play with my dogs for a few before I did laundry. Tanner stopped playing and looked at me funny before heading upstairs. A few seconds later I heard a thud and went running up to find him collapsed on the floor with labored breathing. His breathing stopped and at that time I did a few chest compressions and breathed through his nose which did revive him. Oh he had such a confused look as he came to. . I picked him up like his 92lbs were 1lb and rushed him out the door. Wife jumped in the back of the SUV with him forgetting even her shoes. We rushed him to the vet where he died about 20 min later with us by his side. 

Picked up his cremains yesterday which were in a beautiful wooden box with his name engraved on it. I talked to the vet and he fully believes it had to do with his heart giving out for whatever reason. I miss him so much. I feel he was robbed of life and we of him. 

I do have another chow mix dog who I rescued off the streets a couple years after I got tanner. I love him a ton but there was something about Tanner, the way he looked and paid attention to me. I love burying my face into his forehead and taking in a deep breath, smelling the GSD in him. Loved it. I nuzzled him every single day. He knew he was loved. I just miss him dearly and cry every day, multiple times a day. 

There is nothing like a shep.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of Tanner.It is so hard to lose this wonderful furry family memebes and I believe shepherd are so tuned into their people that losing them is doubly hard. Run free Tanner run free.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss. He was so young. It sounds like he had a great life.


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

So sorry to hear this.  Tanner sounds like an amazing dog and friend.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss of Tanner. Most of us have been where you are. It always hurts. Everything you feel is normal. Sending you prayers and warm thoughts.

Hugs!


----------



## TannersDad (Nov 7, 2013)

He was amazing. I uploaded an album. He was beautiful. Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Just looked at your pictures. Tanner was indeed a gorgeous boy. Rest assured that one day, when the time is right, Tanner will send along a new friend with a wet nose. He wouldn't want you to be sad.


----------



## SDG (Jul 30, 2013)

My heart aches for you. He certainly, judging from your photos, was very, very loved. And I'm sure the feeling was mutual. So sorry that you lost him.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear about Tanner! hang in there


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am so very, very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. I just finished reading your story about your wonderful boy. He is very handsome and looks so happy with you. My heart goes out to you and your wife.


----------



## sarah1366 (Nov 3, 2013)

Ahh that is so sad you poor thing sadly ive lost a few over 30 years and feel so sorry for your loss 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I am so very sorry. 7 is way too young. Hard days right now.


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

My condolences. I am so sorry


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am so very very sorry for your loss


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

so very sorry for your great loss. nothing like a shepherd. when the time is right there will be another...because once you've had one, you can't not have one. they are so special.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss of Tanner


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Tanner. He was beautiful. Weekends, days off are hard without them there. You are right, nothing like their love and devotion to us. Peace to you and your family.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Those we love don't go away, they walk beside us every day. Unseen, unheard, but always near. Still loved, still missed and very dear. - _Unknown _

RIP Beautiful little Tanner


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

He was a handsome boy, sorry you lost him, RIP Tanner


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. (hugs)


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am sorry for your loss.
Sheilah


----------



## Caitlin (Mar 28, 2005)

I am so sorry for what you're going through, and incredibly sorry it happened so fast and so soon, to make matters worse. The love they show us is worth it, even with all this pain.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## LoveGSD's (Aug 22, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of your beautiful Tanner! I know the pain well and Tanner looked just like the girl we lost this year. The tears started when I looked at your album. 

They really are special dogs! He was loved as the pictures show!


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss. Just looked at the pictures of Tanner and it is easy to see the love you shared with him. RIP Tanner.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

So sorry for your loss..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

No matter how long or short it is, their time with us is never long enough.....and they leave with part of your heart....

the hole they leave though, makes room for another GSD to fill....

:rip: Tanner

Lee


----------



## TannersDad (Nov 7, 2013)

I'll add more to this....I was petting my other dog last night and found a lump/mass in his neck area. Got an appt in the morn. He just had a mast cell tumor removed a few weeks back from his snout. He's only 7. I can't win.


----------



## BMWHillbilly (Oct 18, 2012)

Don't give up hope. Most of us have.... been there....done that.... and know the pain all too well. Take it one step at a time. Prayers to you and your boy...


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)




----------



## HuskyMal89 (May 19, 2013)

Sorry to hear of your loss....it's never easy. I have one that is fighting a major infection right now....I am hoping for the best in the front of my mind but preparing for the worst in the back of my mind.....I like you will cry every day. One day you will think of him and instead of crying you will smile. He will always live on in your heart and mind. RIP Tanner.....


----------

